# affichage des caractères avec accent remplacés par un ?



## intiquilla (18 Janvier 2006)

j'utilise Firefox comme navigateur et sur certain sites les apostrophes, où les lettres avec accent sont remplacés par un point d'interrogation ce qui rend la lecture fastidieuse.
Comment faire pour éradiquer celà?

Merci d'avance


----------



## ntx (18 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,
dans "Affichage / Encodage des caractères", change l'encodage. Moi j'ai l'Occidental ISO-8859-1.


----------



## intiquilla (18 Janvier 2006)

:rose: merci de votre réponse, j'avais au moment du pb le même encodage texte que vous Occidental ISO-8859-1 je viens d'essayer dans les préférence avancée de Firefox l'encodage Occidental (Euro) (ISO-8859-15) et là seule les apostrophes (') sont remplacées par un point d'interrogation (?). C'est un petit progrès mais ça ne solutionne pas le pb, de quoi pourrait-il donc s'agir?


----------



## ntx (18 Janvier 2006)

Tu peux essayer l'UTF-8 ou l'ISO Latin 1.


----------



## gootch (15 Mai 2007)

merci
à moi aussi ça m'a servi

ah...... MacG.....

:love:


----------

